
Demand for Skilled Workers Has Been Declining Since 2000 - tosseraccount
https://www.frbatlanta.org/-/media/Documents/news/conferences/2015/1001-secular-changes-labor-market-outcomes/green.pdf?d=1&s=blogmb
======
orionblastar
I noticed that when I submitted my resume for jobs after 2000 that I would get
rejected and the cause for the rejection was "overqualfied". They'd usually
hire a younger less skilled worker instead.

Just for grins I applied for the position of CEO at a few companies and still
got the "overqualified" rejection. It was like HR just noticed on my resume
that my college degrees were earned a long time ago and my job history is too
skilled and they just rubber stamp "overqualified" for people like me.

~~~
dawnbreez
This seems like a terrible excuse, especially for CEO positions. Who else
should you hire, but someone who knows the field inside and out?

~~~
orionblastar
They don't want to pay the extra money for a skilled person. PCs and
programming have gotten easier over the years so they can hire someone with
less skill for less money.

